# Masaryk University Brno Medicine course



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

*This university is also situated in Czech Republic, in the city of Brno. Some of my friends go there, it's a very advanced university with excellent facilities, but a small city.*

Faculty of Medicine MU

*Faculty of Medicine*
*Masaryk University*


*About us*


The Faculty of Medicine (FM) witnessed the birth of the second among the Czech universities in 1919. Since the very beginning it considered education for medical doctors, technicians and researchers its priority. During the more than eighty years of its history it was the affiliation for many experts recognised all over the world. On behalf of all of them, one name should be mentioned here – prominent European cardio-surgeon professor Jan Navrátil (1909 – 1992) who, besides MU Faculty of Medicine, also worked for the Vienna university medical faculty. 
The faculty is today an important dynamically developing educational and research institution using the St. Anne’s Faculty Hospital, Faculty Hospital located in Bohunice borough, Maternity Hospital in Obilni Trh Square, Faculty Children’s Hospital and Traumatological Hospital, all located in Brno, for its teaching goals. Another site belonging to and used by the Faculty of Medicine is the Masaryk Oncological Institute established by and named after the first Czechoslovak president Masaryk in 1935, that is a recognised institution specialised on oncogenous diseases treatment and research in the Czech Republic. The clinics of the faculty hospitals are very important in providing the Brno and South-Moravia population with health service. Their equipment and level of provided medical service bear international comparison of the highest level. 
Adjacent to the Bohunice hospital premises a new Anatomic Institute was built in 2001 furnished with state-of-the-art equipment at European level, next to it the Morphologic Centre and a new university campus has been built at the place since 2004. During the time of construction more FM’s theoretical institutes along with Faculty of Science sites concerned about biological or chemical disciplines have been placed there. 
The Faculty of Medicine research activities take the form of research plans, research centres and via the projects under the CR GA, IGA and other agencies. Faculty’s research priorities include particularly the research of molecular pathogenesis of the principle civilisation diseases, heart and artery diseases and malign tumours and neuroscience issues. More activities to concentrate the most advanced and promising biomedical research programmes consist in innovative environment and in supporting academic business in biomedicine. These run in close association with the Faculty of Science within the coordinated procedure taken by both of the faculties in constructing the campus. The modern teaching methods and trends in bioinformatics are usually implemented via the Czech Ministry of Education, Youth and Sports development programmes. 
Instructions keep pursuing the activities that deal with the integration support in the European university system, particularly medical faculties. At the same time, attention is paid to maintaining the quality of instructions, while the clinic fields of medicine studies place stress on the development of clinic skills and practical procedures. The faculty offers courses for the classical field of General Medicine study that runs in both Czech and English languages – in English for foreign students who pay for their studies. The rising number of foreign students is an evidence of faculty’s name sound. The Stomatology degree programme has been replaced since 2004 by a new five-year Dentistry degree programme that is completely compatible with the EU requirements of dentists’ qualification. Special bachelor’s degree programmes has also been designed for the non-medical sanitary fields of study (Physiotherapy, Optics and Optometrics, General Nursing, Medical Laboratory Technician, Human Nutrition, Nurse-Midwifery). They may continue in more specialising in the master’s degree programmes for bachelor degree holders. The number of applicants for MU FM studies has grown each year as in 2006 more than 4000 applicants were registered. The faculty also offer lifelong learning programmes. Within the doctoral degree programme of General Medicine the total of 22 fields of study may be studies in either on-site or combined mode. 
The students have the opportunity of travelling abroad within Socrates/ Erasmus programme or for vacation practicum in the foreign hospitals. 
The MU FM graduates can get positions in numerous medical or non-medical professions and a number of them find job in the prestigious research institutions.
*Faculty of Medicine in numbers *

There are 3839 students of regular diploma studies at this faculty altogether, out of which 713 in bachelor’s degree programmes, 2218 in long-cycle and 150 in master’s degree programmes.
Another 758 students are in the doctoral degree programmes.
We have 66 institutes and clinics, employing 1076 personnel, out of whom 80 are professors and 93 associate professors.
The students are taught by 554 instructors altogether, out of which 391 are MU staff, 10 students and 153 externs outside MU.
In 2005 we registered 5011 applicants for studies in all open admission procedures, out of which 1152 were accepted.
We educate 3 seriously handicapped students.
The number of students going abroad in the academic year of 2005/2006 was 25, the number of students coming from abroad in the same academic year was 0.
The graduates from regular studies in 2005 reached the number of 439, out of which 126 from bachelor’s, 212 from long-cycle master’s, 40 from master’s and 61 from PhD studies.
Our graduates labour market very well
Since 1922, there have been 16868 graduates from the studies at our faculty


----------

